# Rubbermaid stealth grow box!!



## gagjababy (Feb 14, 2008)

check this out to make a simple, inexpensive grow box, it has step by step instructions... 
http://www.greenpassion.org/diy/225-diy-stealth-rubbermaid-growbox.html


----------

